# C501 code



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

I get a c501 code everytime I go to apps. After about 5 seconds with the blue circle comes up the code appears. Is this due to the newest update?


----------



## kennyz79 (May 10, 2012)

I get the c501 error everytime I go to What To Watch Now. This has been going on 3-4 mo. I've tried rebooting, unplugging, connecting to Tivo about 10x a day manually. Nothing helps.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

there's another thread for premieres:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534793


----------



## Sudoku (Nov 14, 2013)

kennyz79 said:


> I get the c501 error everytime I go to What To Watch Now. This has been going on 3-4 mo. I've tried rebooting, unplugging, connecting to Tivo about 10x a day manually. Nothing helps.


I have the same problem and have ever since I got Cox On Demand. I have tried every idea I have found online. I have spoken to Tivo probably once a week since this started (in October). They don't know why it's happening, and they basically told me that they don't really care because there are so few of us with this problem.

The latest thing they told me to do was to search an article about ports on Tivo.com and then open all the ports listed. Did that. Still doesn't work.

It's not a huge problem, but it was a feature I really liked and used. Now I have to use it on my phone.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Sudoku said:


> I have the same problem and have ever since I got Cox On Demand. I have tried every idea I have found online. I have spoken to Tivo probably once a week since this started (in October). They don't know why it's happening, and they basically told me that they don't really care because there are so few of us with this problem.
> 
> The latest thing they told me to do was to search an article about ports on Tivo.com and then open all the ports listed. Did that. Still doesn't work.
> 
> It's not a huge problem, but it was a feature I really liked and used. Now I have to use it on my phone.


is this with a Roamio and Cox? I get "Cox on Demand is temporarily unavailable"


----------



## Sudoku (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, it's a Roamio Plus with Cox. My On Demand has been working for the last month or so, but reading the other threads, I'd probably better go check again...

For me, it's the "What to Watch Now" that has not worked since they gave us Cox On Demand.


----------



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't be the only one with the annoying C501 error. I am getting closer to why it's happening. I can actually make it stop coming for one screen. 

1. go to Tivo central
2. scroll down to Apps and games. you will NOT see Add an App or Allow Home Network apps.
3. press the 30 second skip button and you will see those 2 windows. Go to add and app and select it. It will pop up but you cant do anything. Let the spinning circle do its thing. press ok
4. you will now see those 2 windows in Apps and games.
5. you can now scroll up or down without the c501 error. 
6. If you go to Live TV, and back to Apps and games, the 2 windows will be gone and you will get the C501 error again.
7. I believe this is a clue only and not a fix. 
8. I believe if your Tivo shows Add an app at the Apps and Game area all the time then you will not get the C501 error. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have 2 mini's on my system. I noticed the one mini did not get the c501 error. I also noticed that "add an app" was present under "Apps and Games".

I then went to the other mini with the c501 error and there is no "add an app on the screen unless I Page down. I tried repeat guided set up and it did not work. So I went extreme and "Cleared and deleted" everything on the Mini only. That worked! Add an App is present on Apps and Games and no C501 error. I think anybody that does not have "Add an App" present under Apps and Games will get the C501 error. Just look and see.

I am afraid to Clear and Delete everything on my Roamio. I don't want to have to reinput everything. Can someone try and confirm this? Maybe just clearing suggestion or something may do it. Let me know. Thanks!

I have tried everything on my Roamio except clear and delete everything. Looks like that is the next step.


----------



## essential (Jan 18, 2016)

I just got and setup a new Roamio Pro and I get the C501 errors when I access the "What To Watch Now" Screen (I don't see any submenu's, the C501 pops up immediately), and I can access "Find TV, Movies, & Videos" fine, but I get the C501 error immediately when I click on "Browse TV & Movies".

I'm posting to let people know because I have not installed any apps or recorded any shows. This is a clean and new (not refurb) unit and I got C501 basically out of the box.

I read several threads where people thought it might be related to apps, or people who think starting there box over might rid the error ... it's got to be something in the main framework of the device if I getting the error on a new box. I just don't understand why everyone doesn't get it.


----------



## Sudoku (Nov 14, 2013)

essential said:


> I just got and setup a new Roamio Pro and I get the C501 errors when I access the "What To Watch Now" Screen (I don't see any submenu's, the C501 pops up immediately), and I can access "Find TV, Movies, & Videos" fine, but I get the C501 error immediately when I click on "Browse TV & Movies".
> 
> I'm posting to let people know because I have not installed any apps or recorded any shows. This is a clean and new (not refurb) unit and I got C501 basically out of the box.
> 
> I read several threads where people thought it might be related to apps, or people who think starting there box over might rid the error ... it's got to be something in the main framework of the device if I getting the error on a new box. I just don't understand why everyone doesn't get it.


I've been getting this for months and it started when I got access to Cox On Demand. Thanks for posting. Whenever I call Tivo about they act like I'm the only one. Your experience indicates that this is definitely a Tivo problem.


----------



## essential (Jan 18, 2016)

Sudoku said:


> I've been getting this for months and it started when I got access to Cox On Demand. Thanks for posting. Whenever I call Tivo about they act like I'm the only one. Your experience indicates that this is definitely a Tivo problem.


Yes and I'm with TWC not Cox, so it's likely not related to your service provider, it's in the box/software.


----------



## utahoboe (Mar 14, 2007)

essential said:


> Yes and I'm with TWC not Cox, so it's likely not related to your service provider, it's in the box/software.


I have Comcast/Xfinity and the same thing's been happening to me as well (C501 error) with my Roamio HD, although it only happens with "What to Watch Now". I've loved TiVo for years and it's very maddening to know that many people are experiencing this problem and that there has been no fix for MONTHS!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Sudoku said:


> I have the same problem and have ever since I got Cox On Demand. I have tried every idea I have found online. I have spoken to Tivo probably once a week since this started (in October). They don't know why it's happening, and they basically told me that they don't really care because there are so few of us with this problem.
> 
> The latest thing they told me to do was to search an article about ports on Tivo.com and then open all the ports listed. Did that. Still doesn't work.
> 
> It's not a huge problem, but it was a feature I really liked and used. Now I have to use it on my phone.


who said they don't care cox or Tivo?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

just4fn44 said:


> I get a c501 code everytime I go to apps. After about 5 seconds with the blue circle comes up the code appears. Is this due to the newest update?


not cox users have been having C501 errors since cox on demand was port to the Tivo hardware.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

just4fn44 said:


> I can't be the only one with the annoying C501 error. I am getting closer to why it's happening. I can actually make it stop coming for one screen.
> 
> 1. go to Tivo central
> 2. scroll down to Apps and games. you will NOT see Add an App or Allow Home Network apps.
> ...


I still get the blue spinning circle with add an app showing.


----------



## feslope (Feb 27, 2008)

utahoboe said:


> I have Comcast/Xfinity and the same thing's been happening to me as well (C501 error) with my Roamio HD, although it only happens with "What to Watch Now". I've loved TiVo for years and it's very maddening to know that many people are experiencing this problem and that there has been no fix for MONTHS!


Mine has been doing this for two years from the very day I got it. Everytime I call TIVO they act like they have never heard of it and want me to reboot my router and a bunch of other useless bs none of which works. I have asked to be elevated to next level service and the will not do it, then they mark the issue resolved. Go figure.


----------



## CAP TUTTLE (Nov 23, 2016)

I also have Comcast Xfinity and have been having this problem for months. It cleared up for a while then came back and it seems like it's on again off again but now it's been gone for months. I really liked that feature and I am very disappointed that it can't get fixed. We also can't get HBO Go from Comcast but that's another issue.



utahoboe said:


> I have Comcast/Xfinity and the same thing's been happening to me as well (C501 error) with my Roamio HD, although it only happens with "What to Watch Now". I've loved TiVo for years and it's very maddening to know that many people are experiencing this problem and that there has been no fix for MONTHS!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CAP TUTTLE said:


> I also have Comcast Xfinity and have been having this problem for months. It cleared up for a while then came back and it seems like it's on again off again but now it's been gone for months. I really liked that feature and I am very disappointed that it can't get fixed. We also can't get HBO Go from Comcast but that's another issue.


That post was from April. The poster has not returned.


----------



## Aaramill (Feb 16, 2017)

Had this a while back with TiVo roamiompro.

Support had me repeat guided setup and power cycle. No change

So, what solved it?

Go to your video providers settings & turn all off.
Force connect to TiVo service
Go back and turn your providers back on.
Force connect


If you still have it, delete streaming videos that you saved the links to... Netflix, Amazon, prime, etc.


----------

